# Are a lot of you guys unemployed..?



## AquarianHorse

Just wondering, are any of you guys in your 30s unemployed? Or on disability? D: I dunno, lately I just feel like a loser that isn't contributing to anything, and I just feel I am wasting my life being bored, I feel I am going to go crazy. Why are you guys not working? I am getting help to find jobs and stuff myself. I don't feel comfortable telling everything about me in a public forum but I guess in PM maybe.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I felt like that too when I didn't have a job. Now I have one but it doesn't make me any happier.


----------



## ChilledMonkeyBrains

I haven't worked for 4 years now. It's crazy when I think about that expanse of time. I'm on disability (for the crazy) but started studying last year with the goal of it helping to reboot my life and career prospects. I never realised how bad my brain was until I realised how different I was from other people who could work or go to university. I felt that they were a different species of Human.

I've never really known what to do with my life, though I've always been creative, but unfortunately the anxiety/depression gremlin was far too insidious to allow me to succeed when I was younger. It makes me so sad.

BUT, I am trying now, and I don't think of myself as a loser or unemployed and neither should you. Like me, perhaps just think of this time as a period of introspection and renewal.

But if you're at the stage where you feel like it sucks, then I understand, I still have awful times where I want to die as I am so behind, and so different from everyone else. But everyone struggles, even people with jobs, and I try to put a positive spin on it (which works sometimes) by saying, well, at least I can now choose what to do, what type of work I want etc.

Hopefully it works this time.


----------



## stewartmays1

been out of work for 14 years now and i cant belave its been so damn long of course im in that trap stuck on benifts with low self esteem and no confidence plus some serious symptoms of psychosis ect i feel like s.h.i.t because of it


----------



## tehuti88

I'm on SSI due to my anxiety and other issues. It pays the utility bills on time...that's better than the way things were before I was on it.

I'm not so much ashamed of being on SSI, since I need it; rather, it's other people's negative (mis)judgements about people on SSI/disability, including on this site, that make me feel bad. I can't help it that I'm so broken that even the mental health system gave up on me. 

As for boredom...I have hobbies. Couldn't imagine just sitting around doing nothing all day. They're solitary hobbies though, which makes them not so fulfilling than if I had somebody to share them with. But the last time I had any friends was in the Nineties. :/


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I volunteer and on disability. I enjoy volunteering at goodwill gives me something to do but sadly i can only last a few hours before i start getting wiped out.


----------



## vela

I've never been able to work and am on disability. It contributes to my social anxiety because I'm convinced people will just see me as a loser.


----------



## HopingforMiracle

Been unemployed for three years now after struggling with a job which hated every minute. All my energy, mind was so stressed with anxiety that am not in a position to apply for jobs or even thinking of going to work anymore. Lost my self confidence completely and feel like dirt. Not having a job is killing me but at the same time cant make up my mind to get a job as am not sure what to do as have no interest whatsoever. An on top of it whoever i know looking down on me for not having a job or career adds more salt in the wound. My country has absolutely no benefits whatsoever


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I work on and off. Right now i'm on a lucky streak so i can't complain. It might not last long with this depression though, but i'll take what i can get.


----------



## amberkits

I cannot work, I've tried. Couldn't even do a work from home job. 
I just got approved for SSI. I'm very grateful for it. If i didn't get approved or it didn't exist, I probably would not be here right now. 

Its definitely not what I expected. Never thought Id be 20 and on disability. When I was 10 and my mental illnesses started getting really bad, I thought, Or at least hoped that they would go away as I got older. Nope. Got worse actually. It sucks, but I have no choice. I hope to one day get better and be normal(wishful thinking).


----------



## komorikun

No one will support me, so I have no choice. I don't have a loving family nor a spouse that will take care of me and let me live rent free.


----------



## Nozz

I am currently. I did have a full time job for a little over a decade but lost that several months back. I'm currently weighing going back to school or trying to pick up a trade or something.


----------



## Shawn81

I've been on disability for a number of years, and was out of work for over 10 years. I now work while still on SSDI. I'm not able to work a lot. I've only been able to manage 20 hours a week or so. But it's something. It helps to some small degree to get out of the house, and obviously helps financially. I do fine with the two types of income. Doesn't make me happier. Just more comfortable.

I'm completely isolated and have no one to offer any support of any kind, so I really rely on being able to work part time. It's not easy a lot of days, but I'm screwed without it, so I need to keep it together and keep working or I'll be in a lot of trouble. I don't know what I'll do if I'm not able to keep working.


----------



## Mongoose

I haven't had a real job in four years. I've worked from home sporadically since then. I think I made like $400 last year. I did some mystery shopping towards the end of the year. That's the best I can do. I'm 37 and have very little work experience. I don't know anyone who can help me because I didn't make many friends when I was younger. It's hopeless at this point.


----------



## ChrisPCD

No I'm very gainfully employed and didn't become quite employed until my 30's. But my life is just as empty now as it was before. I just have more things to talk to myself about..........


----------



## rilm

I haven't had a job for four years, but I was in college for the last three years getting my bachelors.

I have only applied to four jobs in that time and I don't know why. I'm just depressed and... apathetic? I don't know what I'm doing with my life.

I need to force myself to apply, otherwise I can't complain.


----------



## sqwaaaz

I've been working for 10 years and I just feel I am wasting my life, getting up early, sleeping too little, working all day, being bored and listless in the evening, I feel I am going to go crazy in this rat race.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Yup I'm unemployed (34) and it feels like the world is advancing but I'm going in reverse. Pretty much no friends or gf doesn't help either. Wow I miss my college days, loads of friends, gf's, out all the time and no worries what-so-ever. 


How do you spend your days OP?


----------



## Dark Jewel

My crippling anxiety keeps me from working, going to school or having any friends (i'm 21).


----------



## nubly

I've had a job since I was 19. My parents fed me, clothed me and put a roof over my head but if I wanted more they said to get a job. Now that I have my own family, I have to work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Swagonite

this thread is really depressing and a harsh reality for many of us that don't give our life together before 30+ years old it just gets harder by then and you might get stuck in a rut not wanting to change as you get older. :/


----------



## BlueDay

I have had stretches of unemployment. I'm in one of those now and it's like swimming in quicksand. I have panic attacks just thinking of looking for work.


----------



## coeur_brise

I would be unemployed if I didn't force myself to work everyday. Now I know why some people quit their jobs to follow their passions. It does take time away from introspection and sometimes creativity. I guess that's why it's crucial to like what you do.


----------



## tehuti88

Swagonite said:


> this thread is really depressing and a harsh reality for many of us that don't give our life together before 30+ years old it just gets harder by then and you might get stuck in a rut not wanting to change as you get older. :/


Some of us are just unable to change. :stu

After years of therapy (AKA, "Get out there and talk to people") and meds, and only worsening symptoms to show for it, the local mental health clinic literally gave up on me. I can't afford a private psychologist (not that that would make much difference, I had one as a teenager and it didn't help), so I have nowhere left to turn for treatment. :/

I view SA as similar to physical disorders in that a few people are "cured"/go into remission with treatment, some improve, some stay the same, and a few get worse, even if they've all tried the same things. What I've seen on SAS seems to confirm this.


----------



## Cepp

I work in a call centre but I'm getting laid off towards the end of the year. It's soul crushing but the money isn't too bad for a uni dropout. For my sanity and my mental health I need to find something else when it finally ends.


----------



## amberkits

tehuti88 said:


> Some of us are just unable to change. :stu
> 
> After years of therapy (AKA, "Get out there and talk to people") and meds, and only worsening symptoms to show for it, the local mental health clinic literally gave up on me. I can't afford a private psychologist (not that that would make much difference, I had one as a teenager and it didn't help), so I have nowhere left to turn for treatment. :/
> 
> I view SA as similar to physical disorders in that a few people are "cured"/go into remission with treatment, some improve, some stay the same, and a few get worse, even if they've all tried the same things. What I've seen on SAS seems to confirm this.


Sounds so similar to me. 
I've had years of therapy & meds. My psychiatrist,neurologist, and therapist don't know what else to do. I have gotten worse in the past 9 years. I used to think as i got older I'd grow out of it. Unfortunately not.. I still hope that I'll eventually get better and can work and do normal things.


----------



## Owl-99

I'm on a disability pension before that I was long term unemployed, had a few part time jobs and in my teens was an apprentice tradesmen which I finished only to succumb to crippling anxiety and depression. For me life is a near constant battle of mood swings and unfulfillment.


----------



## Reprise

Ive had numerous jobs over the years and just drifted from one job to the next, it's depressing not working, at least if your working you can keep yourself distracted. I look good on cv but the moment I get an interview I chock, it gets harder when you get older espically with the new generation coming through, and I have no idea where to begin. It's always about who you know not what you know and if your socially retarded well gud luck, who the **** will hire me


----------



## chefdave

I'm lucky in that I have an OK job at the moment, but it took 2 years of hard work, crummy jobs and evening classes to get it.


----------



## colgate

Made my first job application in months yesterday for a graduate trader role. It was one of the few jobs that required little experience, all the others want trained people.


----------



## ilsr

Well, Sanders won the Iowa primary. As a self-avowed "socialist" and "inequalist" watchdog maybe he'll make up real work at home jobs for SA-NEE people. As all these work at home jobs currently tend to be internet scams.


----------



## iamthewill

I server tables as kind of a self therapy. I got somewhat lucky in life and don't have much in the way of bills. Somehow at 31 I'm basically the old guy there seeing as how I work with a lot of 18 to 22 year olds. I'd rather have a real job but this is good money and helps me stay somewhat social. But I plan to continue until I look or feel my age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BML89

Used to work when I was 15 16 and 17.had a summer job back in 2009 but nothing since then. I guess I gave up.


----------



## Retzoid

laid off 3 years ago. the though of having to go through the whole application/interview process make me short of breath and twitchy. i stil apply for jobs i think i can do, something that dosen't deal with other people too much. i hate not having a job, but i'm almost relieved when i don't hear back for an interview. also in my late 30's and feel like the window is closing for getting the kind of jobs i might actually be good at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears

I'm not unemployed but I'm out for probably at least a few weeks due to a work injury. Someone who wasn't trained or authorized to, decided to try to drive an electric pallet jack, and ran it into my foot last week.


I'd actually rather be at work. I've only been out for about a week now, but being home by myself with all this time....all this time to think, and isolate myself, and dwell on things....is really starting to drive me crazy.


----------



## kageri

Haven't worked in probably 10 years. Can't manage to get disability approved but I'm married to a computer programmer. I had set backs in health recently but with improvement I'm hoping to start going the route of work I should have done rather than the long attempt at college.


----------



## stringsinger

I havent had a real [email protected] in a long time. I was in a gigging band, and sold high end music gear on the internet occasionally, but that all dropped off. Right now I am working on becoming a day trader, I guess I am a daytrader at this point, but still a long road ahead. I wont work for anyone else the rest of my life if i can help it.


----------



## Gamer85

I dont have a job at the moment. You shouldnt let that make you feel bad about yourself. You've just contributed here.


----------



## AngelClare

Swagonite said:


> this thread is really depressing and a harsh reality for many of us that don't give our life together before 30+ years old it just gets harder by then and you might get stuck in a rut not wanting to change as you get older. :/


Not really. If you think about it, there are far fewer people 30+ on this forum. Where are they? They're married with kids.

I've been employed as a software developer for the last 13 years. I see a few SA-type people at work.


----------



## BeefBoss

I find it interesting when new members sign up to 30+ and tell their stories, rather than the same people posting again and again for years.


----------



## ajhassamd

I've always heard if you're on ssdi and you begin working part-time that this raises all sorts of red flags with SS, and as a result they call you in to reevaluate your status, send you to doctors, etc. Have you found this to be true?


----------



## twitchy666

*employment only allowed to THE elite*

with 50 years+

doing exactly as advertised

my retirement was forced at age 25

loads of good jobs loved. managing whole 2-year gaps many times. Back on duty after 2 years of effort.


----------



## WanderingSoul

tehuti88 said:


> I'm on SSI due to my anxiety and other issues. It pays the utility bills on time...that's better than the way things were before I was on it.
> 
> I'm not so much ashamed of being on SSI, since I need it; rather, it's other people's negative (mis)judgements about people on SSI/disability, including on this site, that make me feel bad. I can't help it that I'm so broken that even the mental health system gave up on me.
> 
> As for boredom...I have hobbies. Couldn't imagine just sitting around doing nothing all day. They're solitary hobbies though, which makes them not so fulfilling than if I had somebody to share them with. But the last time I had any friends was in the Nineties. :/


Don't worry, those people are idiots. I tried to get it and almost did. Since then, I still haven't found much work and my illnesses are getting worse. I will have more proof next time for SSI or SSDI.


----------



## WanderingSoul

ajhassamd said:


> I've always heard if you're on ssdi and you begin working part-time that this raises all sorts of red flags with SS, and as a result they call you in to reevaluate your status, send you to doctors, etc. Have you found this to be true?


You can still work part-time while on SSDI. They still reevaluate you regularly regardless of employment status, I believe.


----------



## MCHB

Unemployed, but not on disability. As soon as I can find an apprenticeship, I'll be working again!


----------



## foe

Been working legally since 17. Was unemployed for 16 months between age 27-28.

Was bouncing from deadend job and to deadend job for most of my life. Got my first full-time job with benefits at age 29. Didn't like that job though, gave up the full-time status for trading school. Age 32 finally got something I like with FT and benefits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tone

I feel for you all as I am too messed up to work; and unfortunately the population and individuals cant understand or conceive of a state-of-consciousness so bad that someone cant work. Its not possible for them to imagine. Even if one of us temporarily felt better, we have some trouble imagining our past-self, so just think how it is for someone never-ill. There should be a chat for us all that includes voice; even if it the voice-portion ends up mostly unused in favor of text.


----------



## ajhassamd

valyriansteel said:


> You can still work part-time while on SSDI. They still reevaluate you regularly regardless of employment status, I believe.


thanks for that, you're probably right. If I worked part-time, legally of course, I would live in mortal fear of that letter showing up one day, saying "We've decided to call you in for a new evaluation since you're back to work part-time and obviously so much better!" Without SSDI you might as well throw me in the casket, cause I would be done. Sad, but true.


----------



## Darktower776

I've been working, albeit part time, since I was 15-16 years old. I do live at home but recently went back to school.

There is no way my parents would've let me stay if I had no job at all and wasn't helping out financially.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

Unemployed, but kinda by choice. Burning my savings for more than a year now. I was just pissed off when I got layed off and I needed, it seems, a long *** break. I don't care I've wasted most if not all of my money and time, worth it. Life is short.

I'm ready to get back in the saddle though. So I'm going to apply for jobs soon. That having said, I have no degree or whatever, so it will be another dead end job. And the economy still isn't running great, not maybe jobs for the likes of me. I'll try to either work up, or making go to evening school. Eh.


----------



## ajhassamd

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Unemployed, but kinda by choice. Burning my savings for more than a year now. I was just pissed off when I got layed off and I needed, it seems, a long *** break. I don't care I've wasted most if not all of my money and time, worth it. Life is short.
> 
> I'm ready to get back in the saddle though. So I'm going to apply for jobs soon. That having said, I have no degree or whatever, so it will be another dead end job. And the economy still isn't running great, not maybe jobs for the likes of me. I'll try to either work up, or making go to evening school. Eh.


yes, do whatever you need to do to get back in the workforce saddle. As someone who knows first hand, social security disability is a trap, because once you do get into the system, very few people ever get out of it. It's not much to live on, but its security nonetheless, especially if you are living with a very expensive disease to treat, or multiple diseases. I wish you good luck in finding a new job.

My concern now is I wonder what President Trump is going to do about the SSDI program? To tell you the truth, I don't have a very good feeling about it. Uh oh.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ilsr

There are probably a lot more unemployed who lurk here since SAS now takes anyone with SA or not. The old unemployment boards for "normals" are ghost towns now since the gov't bls bs has said it's "normal" at 5% when Trump is correct in saying it could really be high as 42%; I can see many newly homeless living in their cars now around my crumbling city. SSDI is already saturated. Best time to get it was before 2000. Maybe they'll have robotic firing squads in the future and put it all out of misery.


----------



## Overdrive

I got scoial phobia, it would be a nightmare to work with ramdom people.
Some of my friends ask me what i'm gonna do later when my parents die, this really kills me everytime they ask this ****.
Like why they need to ask this stupid *** question ? They know perfectly that i'm afraid of social interaction and i'm sure this illness will stay forever...


----------



## shyshisho

I quit my job in December. It paid well but I was miserable (everyone else there too; turnover was through the roof). Now I'm taking graduate courses that I hope will lead to a job more congenial for someone with SA.


----------



## Agricola

ilsr said:


> There are probably a lot more unemployed who lurk here since SAS now takes anyone with SA or not. The old unemployment boards for "normals" are ghost towns now since the gov't bls bs has said it's "normal" at 5% when Trump is correct in saying it could really be high as 42%; I can see many newly homeless living in their cars now around my crumbling city. SSDI is already saturated. Best time to get it was before 2000. Maybe they'll have robotic firing squads in the future and put it all out of misery.


Yeah, I agree with you. There are a lot of discouraged workers (people who have given up looking for work) out there who have given up on finding a regular job who aren't counted in the official unemployment figures. Also, you have to figure that there are many people who are only part-time employed or working temp jobs. These kinds of jobs seem to be more common now. Most of the so-called "recovery" jobs are of this type.

Another trend I have noticed is that many people are working freelance now. I know a few guys who are self-employed as handymen. They pick up jobs wherever they can get them.


----------



## lonelyweekend

Here in the UK there are 1 million on "zero hours contracts" where you basically don't have any guarenteed work. I've been trying to find the courage to work retail and this is probably what I will be on.


----------



## ajhassamd

ilsr said:


> There are probably a lot more unemployed who lurk here since SAS now takes anyone with SA or not. The old unemployment boards for "normals" are ghost towns now since the gov't bls bs has said it's "normal" at 5% when Trump is correct in saying it could really be high as 42%; I can see many newly homeless living in their cars now around my crumbling city. SSDI is already saturated. Best time to get it was before 2000. Maybe they'll have robotic firing squads in the future and put it all out of misery.


You're probably right, somehow Trump and Firing Squads just fits. Seriously though, if Trump is elected, I really do wonder what he and his party will do to the the entire SSA, especially SSDI. Republicans have been wanting to scale it way back for years now. Social Anxiety is a serious disease, much more serious than the general public thinks it is, but I imagine in the future it will be near impossible to get approved on that basis alone, if it's not already. Unfortunately, the system is already saturated, as you said, and as the baby boomers start filing their claims for benefits in droves, holy [email protected], things are going to get very interesting around here. Yikes.


----------



## duckie

I been working at a daylabor off and on for 11 years. The pay is terrible but it's nice to know you'll always have a job if you disappear for awhile.


----------



## soulstorm

I've been employed since I got my degree. One day I got fed up and put in my notice. Took some time off - and let me tell you those were the best days of my life as I had some cash saved up and was truly free. Eventually it ran out and I'm back at work again. I make a good living for myself, but there are days I wish I could move back in with my parents and become a hermit. Money isn't everything.....


----------



## Stormbound

Unemployed here.


----------



## twitchy666

*reason for unemployment*

social bias of civilisation. Impossible to define

I got the lot at school. Family of any age banter about friends, home, marriage, cars, money.... so obvious

I entered the world after-school perspective that what I learned about science, electronics, optics, maths... would set me up as prosperous

People are a horror. In my pushbuggy driven my old dear got me panicking at strangers. Moving meat. Increasing volume. Traffic. Smile.

How hard is self-change? I hate everyone who directs their hate at me.

unemployment compounds the hate. No Peter-Pan turnaround fairytale. Every layer piles on like a fossil. Unearthing, shaking off the dirt?

Getting people to fix my car when they have it; takes too long. Weeks. Next failure. Next garage. Lazy, not interested. Some say they will. Some say they can't. Whatever the truth or lies. They want to please the customer or themselves. Introducing my idea of timescale is difficult for them. Take your time... up to you. They don't propose anything, or cough up an imaginary will-be-ready-by date and repeatedly extending this... like a hospital discharge date.. contract job extension. what proposal / suggestion? Divorce?


----------



## shana

I'm 32 yo and have been on disability for about 3-4 years. I also don't drive (due to anxiety), so I stay at home most of the time. (Where I live you need a car to get anywhere). It does get very boring and lonely and I feel like I'm going crazy sometimes. Many times I just sleep, because there's nothing else to do. It also feels like my life is wasting away in front of my eyes, and it's overall not a good feeling. I live with my parents, and they are totally in control of my life. (I think it would be hard to live on my own due to the small amount I get from disability). They often tell me to be grateful that I have a roof over my head and food to eat and a comfortable house to live in, but on the other hand, it can be hard being a 32 yo adult in the role of a teenager/child who isn't moving forward in life. It's also hard seeing cousins and other people my age get married, get their own place to live, and starting families. 
I tried volunteering at 2 places but it didn't work out- the people there totally ignored me, like I was invisible, and wouldn't talk to me. My social worker told me it was because they could sense I was very anxious to be there (which I was), and so they avoided talking to me. I would also be very stressed and exhausted after volunteering for 4 hours, which isn't good for me.


----------



## riverbird

I'm unemployed. I've never been able to have an actual job due to my anxiety. It sucks.


----------



## JohnDoe26

riverbird said:


> I'm unemployed. I've never been able to have an actual job due to my anxiety. It sucks.


Same.


----------



## TranquilityLane

Unemployed due to horribly destroyed self esteem and bad anxiety.
No ambition, no goals, no skills and overall bad coordination, fitness, intelligence, motoric skills, you name it.
I'm not physically disabled but yet I am pretty useless when it comes to pretty much anything. You could say I'm a jack of no trade, let alone master of anything.
Every kind of work I attented was a failure for me. To think that I'm not even in my 30s and have to live longer as a useless vessel, feels like a horrifying nightmare.


----------



## joeclayvowell

I am 30 and have tried many times to get jobs...have had all kinds of temp positions that I dreaded every moment, going to work is like forcing myself into torture...it's so hard to live with myself. I look around this forum for posts like this so I can know that there are others out there that feel similar...because every job that I have had I look at all the other workers and it just seems so easy for them, like they arent putting any effort into it,.. me on the otherhand, I feel like I am breaking my back doing even the most menial of tasks because the anxiety is so overwhelming...everyone looks at me either in confusion, pitty, or like they are scared of me because they have never seen someone with so much anxiety. such a strange existence...meaningless...empty...so strange I'm even here


----------



## ShyGirlM

I'm 34 now and never really had a real job. Best I did was work on weekends at a store my mom used to work at. I feel embarrassed that this is my current situation but I find it hard to find a job on my own. I'm scared about the whole process of getting a job. Phone calls, job interview, and then being in a position working with customers sounds awful to me. 

I taught myself to make some jewelry for women and I think it's pretty nice. I been trying to sell it on Etsy but haven't had any sales yet. It would be great if it worked out because my contact with people would just be online which is easier than in person or over the phone. I am planning on trying to go to therapy but the last time I made the phone call to the psychiatrist I felt like I was getting close to having a panic attack.(and I never had one before) This was many months ago. I lost medicaid but got it back now. I want to try again to see if I can find someone nearby. I want to at least get a diagnosis.


----------



## debutante

ShyGirlM said:


> I'm 34 now and never really had a real job. Best I did was work on weekends at a store my mom used to work at. I feel embarrassed that this is my current situation but I find it hard to find a job on my own. I'm scared about the whole process of getting a job. Phone calls, job interview, and then being in a position working with customers sounds awful to me.
> 
> I taught myself to make some jewelry for women and I think it's pretty nice. I been trying to sell it on Etsy but haven't had any sales yet. It would be great if it worked out because my contact with people would just be online which is easier than in person or over the phone. I am planning on trying to go to therapy but the last time I made the phone call to the psychiatrist I felt like I was getting close to having a panic attack.(and I never had one before) This was many months ago. I lost medicaid but got it back now. I want to try again to see if I can find someone nearby. I want to at least get a diagnosis.


Your jewelry is beautiful!


----------



## tornadoali

I wasn't approved for disability and have major panic attacks and unemployed.
I really hate getting odds jobs but I think I just have to do it for my sanity, people here are just so boring. I feel like the only way to feel sane is to be active, that's life here to people, you go to work and you go home you sleep then slaving away again for a boring day at work, stressful that barely able to pay for anything.


----------



## twitchy666

visualkeirockstar said:


> I felt like that too when I didn't have a job. Now I have one but it doesn't make me any happier.


what job makes you unhappy?

I am gruelling, min wage slave fodder


----------



## MCHB

Unemployed presently; starting to get e-mails back from companies I applied for though. Nothing overly promising (everything trade related is slow these days, especially when it comes to finding apprenticeships), but it's nice to know that people have at the very least, read and acknowledged them. Gives me hope!


----------



## ilsr

debutante said:


> Your jewelry is beautiful!


I would agree. It looks real nice. Maybe learn to do some faceting to add gems to it. Keep it up.


----------



## Esugi78

I work as a server, and been mostly work in food industry. It's a good/bad situation. Since I'm an introvert, I get tired of social situation so fast, so after an x number of customer I become mechanical with my conversation with customers which in turn decimate my tip... I'm a hard and efficient worker so that's my saving grace. The good part is that working as a server means I have to keep pushing my limit socially and that have helped me from being a complete shut-in I feel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiiinglouie

i'm 29 and unemployed anxiety took over and that's all she wrote


----------



## Phalina

I am 33 and haven't been formally employed for several years. The last job I worked I think was at a dollar store and my entire shift would feel like one long panic attack... I lasted a month or two at that job. I am in school taking an online program in office administration and did well last semester but am now nervous about what is to come second semester. Also looking for a part-time job as my savings are dwindling but not having much luck. My real passion though is music... I produce my own music at home and I'd love to be able to make a living doing that but I have trouble keeping myself motivated sometimes. For those interested you can check out my music at https://ericalynnjoseph.bandcamp.com/ Hopefully one day I will be able to make a living from it.


----------



## JohnB

I will be unemployed in 4 days. It very obvious i have social issues but I have managed to overcome some of it in a working environment. I am actually 2300 miles from home working at an nuclear power plant. Anyway I can do and say what I need to at work but have issues paying bill or asking for change. For me its the little things. I feel like I am bothering someone while at work they are getting paid so I dont care if I am bothering them if its work related they are getting paid to deal with me.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

I have a pretty spotty work history. I was consistently employed for a little over two years in the customer service field until I was fired a few months ago. I've been searching for all types of jobs since then but haven't had much luck.


----------



## truant

Kicked out at 18. Went on welfare, which involved job hunting and hanging out at the temp agency 5 days a week, doing occasional temp/part-time work. Then fulltime work for 13 years. Then self-employed for the last several years. My dad made it very clear he wasn't going to support me financially and he's kept his word, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was thinking of applying at this local grocery store that I go to a lot but I noticed whenever I go there the same people (employees) are always there and there aren't many of them. Which probably means they don't hire many people. Also, most of the people who work there look nice and dress nice and have that "perfect" look about them. It's hard to think that that would be coincidence. Most likely they filter people who look a bit scruffy out. I'd never make it. :lol


----------



## MCHB

Presently? Nope. 

Fighting for career satisfaction? Yup.


----------



## cubsfandave

Struggling to find something new. I really wish I could create something online like people do on youtube and other formats. Once again though, unless you have an outgoing personality it's pretty much impossible. Just tired of the same jobs and there's no motivation with no family to support anyways.


----------



## wegeqaf

I struggled to get anything serious with my physics degree. I've been back studying nuclear engineering which is absolutely punishing and I feel like I shouldn't be going to all of this effort just to get a job. My parents were asking me about the situation and it is difficult to explain how most online applications get ignored and how it's all about "who" you know, not "what" you know.


----------



## CaptainBoz

I've been out of work for 14 years now. My last job lasted less than a year. Everything was going well until my boss retired for health reasons. A petty, vindictive jerk was hired in his place. This person insulted me almost daily, questioned my qualifications for the job and eventually gave me an insolvable assignment so he would have justification to fire me. I tried really hard for a year after than to find another job, but nothing was forthcoming. My technical knowledge and ability has stagnated and I find it hard to do anything at all. Procrastination and inactivity has taken over my life. A couple years ago, I thought I might go into real estate and got my license, but after I stumbled through a couple interviews I realized that my people skills are so poor that selling anything would be a miracle. I can't carry on a meaningful conversation anymore for the most part. My thoughts seem to come to me slowly and I have trouble coming up with words. I think its just because I don't socialize at all, so why wouldn't I become worse at it?

Throughout my life I've had severe issues with public speaking and mere conversation. My best outcomes tend to be merely uncomfortable or mildly awkward. Sometimes things go tragically wrong when I blurt out something stupid or self destructive. Once I left an interviewer with the impression that I was a racist loner. (He asked something about having black friends...which I didn't have since I had no friends at all..and it went down from there.) In another I had a phone interview with a group that ended with me literally begging for a job. There are other tragic examples.

So no job here either. Just long term unemployment and the embarrassment that brings when occasionally people ask me what I do. I can't even come up with a good fake job I can lie about...as that is often uncovered by the mildest questioning. Anybody got a suggestion for a fake job that never gets followup questioning?


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

CaptainBoz said:


> Once I left an interviewer with the impression that I was a racist loner. (He asked something about having black friends...which I didn't have since I had no friends at all..and it went down from there.)


Employers aren't supposed to ask you personal questions like that in a job interview. That was very unprofessional of them.


----------



## SparklingWater

Not atm, but most of my adult life, now 13 years, I've been chronically under or unemployed. With all the therapy and frankly working my *** off on my mental health and beliefs I don't think I'll ever be in that position again. At least I hope not. Sigh.


----------



## Tuan Jie

@AquarianHorse
Disability. Last year I've finally been written off for life (or as long as politics agree). After I graduated in 2005, it has been a nonrelenting struggle in this department. The only career I ever made was as a patient. As long as I was trying, there was hope and I could somewhat sell to myself the community was paying my bills. Now that the pressure to find a job isn't there anymore and I have to face this avenue is closed for me, it's hard to feel not ashamed about this mode of existance. It very much depends on my mood to what extent it bothers me. Right now it ain't a pretty sight.

The reason why I'm not working is that any kind of work situation eventually is a downward spiral for me. I can do a lot, but it's not sustainable. I've tried to create perspective in my life outside of work, but it backlashed wildly. I'm too young to live a vergatative existance. I have a real hard time accepting this is it for me. Although a major privilege, it's very depressing to depend on others like this, and corroding my self-esteem. It doesn't equal living in my perspective, just holding on, surviving. If anything, that is my profession. I hardly ever get bored because I have so many interests. What makes it so hard is falling into the abyss, witnessing your life being destroyed by forces within you, without the ability to alter this in a significant way. This actually gets harder over time for me.

The game is rigged. It ain't fair to compare yourself to those who don't have to battle their inner demons and get ahead in life accordingly. I know it's hard to see it that way because I'm guilty of it too. Just a tiny reminder. Cheering for your efforts to find a job!


----------



## ShyGirlM

I'm unemployed. I never had a legit job. I had an off the books jobs when I was a teen but it was just weekends. It was hard to do because it was in a shop and sometimes involved customer service. I've been trying to do other things to make money lately. I opened up an Etsy shop selling handmade jewelry and recently opened up a second one selling shirts. I was hoping the second shop would have less competition. It's early still so hard to tell. I also tried earning money making youtube videos. I like doing the Etsy stuff but it's hard to get visibility and sales. There's a lot of competition. Youtube I don't like as much because of my anxiety and I recently lost monetization because youtube changed it's policies and I don't have enough subscribers to qualify for youtube partnership anymore.

I dread having to do work that involves talking to people in person. I was hoping to earn money doing something online where it's easier to deal with people. It seems easier said than done though. I also have some health issues I'm trying to resolve which also make it harder for me to have a job at the moment. It's been stressing me out lately. Money is running low. I haven't given up yet but I have had days where I definitely feel defeated and sad that all my hard work and effort has produced little to no gains.

I just got accepted to sell tshirts on amazon so hopefully I have better odds there. It made me feel hopeful so I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## Evo1114

ShyGirlM said:


> I'm unemployed. I never had a legit job. I had an off the books jobs when I was a teen but it was just weekends. It was hard to do because it was in a shop and sometimes involved customer service. I've been trying to do other things to make money lately. I opened up an Etsy shop selling handmade jewelry and recently opened up a second one selling shirts. I was hoping the second shop would have less competition. It's early still so hard to tell. I also tried earning money making youtube videos. I like doing the Etsy stuff but it's hard to get visibility and sales. There's a lot of competition. Youtube I don't like as much because of my anxiety and I recently lost monetization because youtube changed it's policies and I don't have enough subscribers to qualify for youtube partnership anymore.
> 
> I dread having to do work that involves talking to people in person. I was hoping to earn money doing something online where it's easier to deal with people. It seems easier said than done though. I also have some health issues I'm trying to resolve which also make it harder for me to have a job at the moment. It's been stressing me out lately. Money is running low. I haven't given up yet but I have had days where I definitely feel defeated and sad that all my hard work and effort has produced little to no gains.
> 
> I just got accepted to sell tshirts on amazon so hopefully I have better odds there. It made me feel hopeful so I'm trying to stay positive.


I think the thought of dealing with people at a job setting is more anxiety-inducing than actually doing it, if ya know what I mean. At least for me, whenever I get anxiety, I always realize afterwards that there was absolutely no reason to be anxious at all. With that being said, not all jobs require dealing with people...there's probably something out there that could capitalize on your jewelry making skills especially. Of course, I have no knowledge of the 'crafting' world. Maybe all that crap has been sent over to China now. If not 'crafting'...something like putting together circuit boards I think would be a similar skillset. Although I reckon that would get to be a drag doing that day-after-day.

But I wish you all the best with your Amazon venture. Keep doing what you love to do and I hope continued success follows!


----------



## PasstheCarbs

I've found out years ago that a large work gap of being unemployed makes it near impossible to even get a bottom-of-the-barrel jobs working with high school kids. People seem to take it as a personal offense when they find out you haven't worked. Like a 'what makes you so special to be exempt from something I have to do?! That's it, I'm not hiring you.' sort of deal. Especially if they bother to glance at your birthdate. The larger the number (for your age), the more disdain they have for you.

I'm not religious, but I'm pretty sure one of the circles of Hell is just job hunting for all eternity. Its probably in the Bible some wheres.


----------

